# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Chia sẻ và thảo luận >  Các mẫu nail đơn giản đẹp, dễ làm tại nhà 2019

## dailymaybom.vn

Tô điểm cho móng tay bằng những bộ cánh xinh xắn giúp nàng trở nên nổi bật thu hút mọi ánh nhìn. Trên đây là các *mẫu nail đơn giản* đẹp, dễ làm tại nhà các nàng nên tham nhé.



*Mẫu nail đơn giản đẹp với kiểu sơn đầu móng trắng* 

Bạn thuộc tuýp người đơn giản, không thích màu mè nhưng vẫn muốn những ngón tay có chút gì đó để bằng chị bằng em? Kiểu sơn đầu trắng sẽ là lựa chọn số một dành cho các nàng. Với đặc điểm không quá lòe loẹt nhưng vẫn đem lại sự nữ tính và quan trọng là cách làm siêu dễ, kiểu nail này sẽ phù hợp cho cả khi đi học, đi làm hay những lúc đi chơi.

*Mẫu nail đơn giản đẹp với kiểu móng tay phá cách với nhiều màu sơn*

Nếu nàng sở hữu một làn da trắng sáng thì đừng ngại chọn nhiều màu sắc cho từng móng tay để phá cách và trông thật ngộ nghĩnh, mới lạ. Bộ móng tay có khiến mọi người trầm trồ hay không là đều tùy thuộc vào gu thẩm mỹ của bạn đấy.

*Mẫu Nail đơn giản nhẹ nhàng Pastel – cổ điển*

Pastel là những *mẫu nail đẹp đơn giản* trong nhóm những màu sắc đơn thuần, nhẹ nhàng, nhưng lại khó đánh bại bởi thời gian. Được mệnh danh là “Simple is the best”, những gam màu này chưa bao giờ là thua kém những họa tiết cầu kỳ.

Ngược lại những tông màu Pastel tưởng như đơn giản này lại cực kỳ tôn lên nước da tay, giúp bàn tay trở nên nhỏ nhắn, đầy đặn, xinh xắn hơn. Khiến các chàng sẽ mê tít bởi sự đẹp đơn giản đến ngỡ ngàng của em nó.

*Mẫu nail đẹp nhẹ nhàng 2019 cho móng tay ngắn*

Mẫu nail cho móng ngắn giúp khắc phục được nhược điểm móng tay ngắn mang lại vẻ đẹp sang trọng và huyền bí cho các bạn gái. Đây là mẫu nail tuyệt vời để xuất hiện trong những buổi dạ tiệc, hay đi học và đi chơi.

*Mẫu nail đẹp nhẹ nhàng 2019 đang hot –  thú cưng
*
Bạn yêu thích động vật, và bạn không biết tả sao cho hết, vậy hãy thử nghiệm ngay những *[replacer_a]* thú cưng ngộ nghĩnh. Đây là những mẫu nail đáng yêu và trẻ trung, thích hợp cho các bạn học sinh, sinh viên.

Trên đây là những mẫu nail đơn giản đẹp các nàng có thể phối kết hợp các kiểu với nhau để tạo được hiệu quả tốt nhất nhé. 

*Tác giả kềm nail: [replacer_a]*

----------

